# Does anybody make a 1/8 inch bullnose bit?



## Bent Nail (Dec 15, 2009)

I am looking for a 1/8 inch bullnose bit and can't find one anywhere. Anybody know where to buy one or another type of beeding bit of this size?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate

These guys are great. Check out bit # 5811


----------



## Bent Nail (Dec 15, 2009)

That was quick! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bent Nail (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry, I should have said 1/8 inch width of bead or 1/16 inch radius. Magnate only offer a 1/8 inch radius bit. Any other suggestions please?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

- Beading & Fluting Bits

========



Bent Nail said:


> Sorry, I should have said 1/8 inch width of bead or 1/16 inch radius. Magnate only offer a 1/8 inch radius bit. Any other suggestions please?


----------



## Bent Nail (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Amazon.com: Vermont American 23156 1/8-Inch Radius Carbide Tipped Bull Nose Router Bit, 2-Flute 1/4-Inch Shank: Home Improvement


----------



## Bent Nail (Dec 15, 2009)

CharleyL said:


> Amazon.com: Vermont American 23156 1/8-Inch Radius Carbide Tipped Bull Nose Router Bit, 2-Flute 1/4-Inch Shank: Home Improvement


Again, that is a 1/8 inch radius bit. I am looking for a bit that produces a 1/8 inch wide bead, in other words a 1/16 inch radius bit. Thank you for replying anyway.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Bent Nail said:


> Any other suggestions please?


A scratch stock? No, seriously.......


----------



## Bent Nail (Dec 15, 2009)

Phil P said:


> A scratch stock? No, seriously.......


A scratch stock was what I tried first, but the wood is stringy and the bead tore a lot. I have routed other profiles in it and it routes OK. 

The one bobj3 posted above is the right size. I am just waiting to hear back from them about price and shipping.


----------



## Bent Nail (Dec 15, 2009)

I have tried to contact Carbide Specialities about one of their Variable Beading Bits no less than six times on two different email addresses and they will not reply. Does anyone know if they are still in business?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Henry,
Roundover Bits w/Bearing1/16CR,5/8CD,1/4CL,1-7/8OL,1/4SH-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

http://grizzly.com/products/1-16-r-Beading-Bit-1-4-Shank/C1157

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v163-0202/ea_-_edge_beading

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2127

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2081255/Freud-RoundOver-Router-Bits.aspx


----------



## Bent Nail (Dec 15, 2009)

:dance3: The Eagle America beading bit is the one I want. :dance3: Thanks for the link!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Bent Nail said:


> :dance3: The Eagle America beading bit is the one I want. :dance3: Thanks for the link!


I posted a couple of different styles as you mentioned bullnose & beading so I didn't know which you were asking about. Good you found it.


----------

